# Is WhatsApp usage 'seamless' across border ?



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

WhatsApp is becoming an important means for me to communicate with just about everyone here in Mexico.

I have an ATT Mexico cell plan (Conoce el plan AT&T Simple Plus 349 y cómo contratarlo en México, 2022) which allows unlimited US/Mexico/Canada calls etc (although I generally use my MagicJack phone - with a US number - for most all of my calling the US). MagicJack (my US number) will ring through to my Mexican cell phone using their app. .

So let's say I am sitting on the beach in South Florida with my cell phone nearby - do you think WhatsApp will behave just as it does in Mexico -- without any changes ?? Will I have access to WhatsApp when I have no wifi available (I'm on the beach) OR do you think I will pick up wifi from the ATT network on my Mexican cell even though I am in the US ? (To be honest I don't understand this 'data roaming' thing - do I even need it ?)

Thanks


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Yes - before I got my mexican phone number, I used whatsapp on my US phone number, exclusively to talk to people in Mexico, from both Mexico and US. And I have used whatsapp on my Mexican phone to talk to people in Mexico from Texas.

Edit: the above assumes you have wifi. The last part of your question depends on whether your cell phone plan (Telcel) gives you 'roaming' in the US (the Sin Limits plans do) AND if the US carrier you connect to is the one that has the deal with Telcel (I think you want to connect to T-mobile in the US). If both of those things are true, then you get internet service for your apps over the cell phone.

If your Mexican plan is with AT&T, then it depends on whether your plan gives you free roaming on AT&T in the US.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

If your AT&T plan works like mine (AT&T Simple 349), you have turn turn on data roaming when in the US. But it is included, there is no extra cost.


----------

